
Debian Installer Preseed - based2
https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
======
jepler
This is a great strength of the Debian installer—which is not to say it's
unique, it's just the installer I'm familiar with. You can do essentially
anything you need to do in a (nearly-)hands-free installer, which is great
when you want to image a whole programming department's machines with a fresh
version of Debian. (at $DAYJOB we even do truly awful things like building
oldoldoldstable chroots during the install process :wink:)

